# Flora and Fauna day 149 since being with our buck...who-ha shots



## dizzygal04 (Jun 6, 2013)

we dont have a exact due date but the vet ultrasounded them and said that the brown doe was due around middle of august and the white in sept, but i feel like the white one is looking more pregnant. both does when into labor on the same day at their last kidding and didnt bag up at all til after they kidded. i saw the billy breeding the brown doe right away when they were put together but never actually saw him breed the white one. 
White Doe is Flora
Brown Doe is Fauna
what do you guys think? 
thanks Heather


----------



## dizzygal04 (Jun 6, 2013)

i also should say that it kinda looks (to me) that flora has hollowed out where as fauna is just super round.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Both are very pretty ladies and going by the looks of their pooches, I'd say that they have some time... does that are usually pretty close to delivery will develop a soft relaxed look, as far as udders they both have good starts going , don't be surprised if you do see those udders fill up the day of delivery...goats can be very unpredictable from year to year with how they act before they kid


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice Does


----------



## dizzygal04 (Jun 6, 2013)

update private pictures.....day 151 since being exposed to the buck.


----------



## dizzygal04 (Jun 6, 2013)

day 152 i think that they look more swollen but it may be that i've been staring at them too long. but dont worry my goat friends i have a super zoom lens my camera!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

So the last time they were exposed was 152 days ago? No buck in with them at all after that? I know that they are pregnant, but the strange thing is that they seem to have 2-3 weeks to go. 

They are very pretty, and I would be ready for quite a few babies from Fauna...


----------



## dizzygal04 (Jun 6, 2013)

we put the buck in 152 days ago and left him in for a couple months. we lost the whole last bunch of kids we had (they were all born the same night)and the vet said that we should try to be present at the next births, since she wasnt sure if they were stillborn or if there were problems after. im so stressed about missing it. i dont think that i could handle losing every kid again.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I am so sorry that happened, and it definitely gives you the right to be worried  

Have you looked into getting a barn camera? Or a baby monitor? They might be able to give everyone some space, and you can still watch them with ease.


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

You have beautiful does I hope it all goes well for you this time !! 
We just bought our doe last week and is supposed to be due at the end of the month she is swollen like yours are and wasnt like that a week ago so I'm hopeing she is really bred and just not showing like some I've seen on here we bought her cause she was bred and are so looking forward to babies so hope she really is !! Can't wait to see pics of yours !!


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

Anymore changes ?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Since you had stated that the buck was first in the pen with them at 150 plus days ago and left with them for a couple months, he very likely did not catch them in those first days/weeks together but very well could have bred them later leaving you with unknown cover dates as well as possible due dates. I don't think they have but a couple weeks left but depending on when you removed the buck, they could go longer.
A baby moniter that can be used with the base in the barn and the handset with you would be the best option if you live relatively close to their barn... you can usually pick up used ones from thrift shops for a couple bucks.


----------



## dizzygal04 (Jun 6, 2013)

we have some bag changes...but we are still waiting! here are updated photos. im still checking on them 20 times a day, but i dont mind. i sure do love these goats


----------



## dizzygal04 (Jun 6, 2013)

Flora and Fauna.... day 157 since being with the billy


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

Their bags do look bigger hope its soon for you mine still just feels like its got some thick stuff in her udders but ain't filling up unless that's how it starts I don't know what they are supposed to feel like when they are dry can't wait to see pics of yours when they get here ;-)


----------



## dizzygal04 (Jun 6, 2013)

We have lots of mucus and weird moment of standing still almost like a pee position but not fully, and squinty eyes....im thinking fauna is gonna give us kids tonight!!!! ill post pictures


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

That is great news! I bet you are very excited  Would love to see pictures. Fauna's udder definitely looks bigger. Is it full quite yet?


----------



## dizzygal04 (Jun 6, 2013)

ok two does born about 15 min apart....so stinking cute ill post on the baby page. i got some really sweet shots!


----------



## dizzygal04 (Jun 6, 2013)

my last who ha photo before babies came!


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

Congrats !! On the twins !!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Twin does!!! Very nice job Fauna!  :stars:


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

Any changes on the other doe ?


----------



## dizzygal04 (Jun 6, 2013)

nope i keep checking but im kinda hoping that she waits alittle bit since im really trying to give the new ones alot of attentions. all the pygmys that we have bought are skidish (with the exception of two little boys from a petting zoo). so i dont wanna sell my goats if they arent very friendly.


----------



## dizzygal04 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Flora had her baby BOY!*

Flora had a singleton. an adorable little boy that we are going to keep as our companion for our billy! im very excited. i also am holding the two does for a lady who came to look at them today!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

So exciting!! Congratulations on all the new kids! :clap:


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh my so cute congrats !!


----------



## brownie (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice pigment itty-bitty bags lol


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh my gosh, he has wattles! Your goats are precious. Congrats!


----------

